# San Francisco Beers



## mobrien (26/6/07)

Hi everyone,

Well post 500 for me, and I thought I'd make it a memorable one!

So I'm in San Francisco, CA doing a course for a month, and since I am here I have to try the beers!

Give the jet lag, the first two days I took easy:

Day 1.
Anchor Steam beer - bottled, drunk at a local cafe.
This is the local "big" brewery - I'm going to try and get onto the brewery tour late rin the month. The locals say this is a good beer, but the luke warm bottle I tried was less than spectacular. Will try it again when I see it on tap.

Day 2.
Peroni - Italian "premium" beer - bottle, drunk at an italian cafe.
We spent the day on hired bikes and rode over the golden gate bridge. For lunch stopped at an itialian place at Saucalito, and when in Italy, do as the italians do! This was a great, cold, easy drinking beer. I easily drank a few. Nothng spectacular, but nice after the long ride.

Day 3.
Venue: The city Tavern, Union Street, Cow Hollow
My first serious day of beers. Started the course, and after moved down to this Tavern, just around the courner from my accomodation. ABout 10 different beers on tap, nice place great service.

Wilmer Hefeweizen
http://www.widmer.com/
This was a great cloudy beer with citrus overtones. Hardly any head, but I didn't care. Really awesome easy drinking beer - I'll be having a few more of these! Tonight I left it at 2, as there were more beers to try!

Tavern Tail Pale Ale 
This was the house beer, brewed by "a local brewery for us" - unfortunatley the waitress didn't know which one, but is going to find out and let me know next time. Nice head that stayed, and a malty backbone that lasted the whole beer. Good balance, and I could easily have drunk more - but there were still mroe beers to try!

Full Sail Amber Ale
http://www.fullsailbrewing.com/
Wasn't that fussed on this one - a good colour, but it seemed "wrong" somehow - maybe the hops, I"m not sure. I wasn't racing back for another.

Trumer Pilsner
http://www.trumer-international.com/
This was the last beer of the night, but my second favourite. The honey aroma was wonderful and the clear crisp beer just beckoned. The honey aftertaste lasted until the end, and I'll definitley be having more of this over here!

So thats installment one - I'll try and add more as my trip progresses. Also will add some photos too if I get them!

Matt


----------



## Stuster (26/6/07)

Great stuff, Matt. Sounds like a great beer work trip.


----------



## bconnery (26/6/07)

mobrien said:


> Trumer Pilsner
> http://www.trumer-international.com/
> This was the last beer of the night, but my second favourite. The honey aroma was wonderful and the clear crisp beer just beckoned. The honey aftertaste lasted until the end, and I'll definitley be having more of this over here!



You won't have to just dig into it over there. This fine pilsner is widely available right here in Aus in bigger places like Dan Murphy's etc.


----------



## kook (26/6/07)

bconnery said:


> You won't have to just dig into it over there. This fine pilsner is widely available right here in Aus in bigger places like Dan Murphy's etc.



Peroni and Anchor Steam are available in Australia too.


----------



## Doc (26/6/07)

Hey Matt,

We have to hook up. I've been up here since Saturday.

Day 1. Up to the Sonoma Valley. 
- Lagunitas was closed 
- Bear Republic was open and even caught up with a fellow TBN listener. Had a sample of all their beers, but still went away loving Racer 5 (which I've had on a previous trip).
- On to Russian River for dinner and beers. Had previously communicated with Vinnie but he was in Denver at the AHA conference. Just happend to still be there when he got in from Denver and had swung past to check on the beers. Got the personalised tour, including listening to a metal station on the radio that was playing to the beers in the barrel aging cooler. He gifted me a bottle of Supplication (which is last years vintage and unavailable). Got some piccies (still on the camera).

Day 2. 
- 21st Ammendment for dinner. Tried all the beers. Watermelon wheat was off tap because of the baseball game the day before had cleaned them out. Have had a message from Shaun that it should be on tomorrow arvo so will be meeting him for a tasting.

Day 3. 
- Gordon Biersch for dinner. Awesome beers. The Marzen, Hefe and Schwarzbier were all fantastic.
- Thirsty Bear on the walk back to the hotel. Had the new seasonal beer the breweries are doing. Last year it was with the Summit hop, this year it is Bravo. Great hoppy IPA.

Tomorrow Day 4.
- Anchor tour, then back to the 21A to meet Shaun and get some watermelon wheat, then probably the Toronado for dinner.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/6/07)

Doc said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> We have to hook up. I've been up here since Saturday.
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome Doc. As expected you have done your homework.
Have a beer for me :beer: .

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (26/6/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Sounds awesome Doc. As expected you have done your homework.
> Have a beer for me :beer: .
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Oh, if you insist  I'll go crack the growler of Pliny the Elder as my night cap (11:40pm here).

Beers,
Doc


----------



## als_world (26/6/07)

Doc, where are you staying - Market St/Union Sq area ?


----------



## kook (26/6/07)

So envious Doc  Some serious world-class breweries there producing a few of the best beers the US has to offer.

Vinnie is a really friendly guy. I chatted with him briefly at Cantillon during the open brewing day. What did you think of the tasting "Wheel"? I've never visited a brewpub with so many beers available at once of such a high calibre.

If you get a chance, visit a bottle shop and seek out some Alesmith beers. I'm not sure if you've tried any before, but it's worth it! Any Hair of the Dog beer is worth seeking out too. They have them on tap sometimes at Toronado.


----------



## ant (26/6/07)

mobrien,

I know it's not technically a San Fran place, but you can also check out the Rogue Ale joint (on Union) to try their range. That being said, Doc is on the money with the Toronado as a place to taste EVERYTHING, and Russian River and Bear Republic are great Sonoma breweries! Very jealous.

...and to Doc - VERY jealous. It's only 7 in the morning, but the prospect of a growler of Pliny has me craving a beer


----------



## Doc (26/6/07)

Hey Al, Ant, Kook,

Yep staying just off Union Sq.
I've had Alesmith before (last trip to the US was to San Diego), but am hoping to get to City Beer link here that has the biggest range of bottle beers that you can also buy in 1 unit increments, and even taste in the store.

You are right Kook. Vinnie is a really nice guy. I've talked to him on TBN, and then chatted on email, and then finally caught up with him at his brewery and got the personalised tour, even when his wife was ringing him telling him to get home because his dinner was ready. I have pics of the tasting wheel and will post hopefully Wed (Oz time) after I go and buy a Flash Card reader as it seems my old Canon isn't compatible with Fista (bloody corporate SOE).

I don't want to hijack Matt's thread anymore so will start the traditional Doc's tour of XXXX thread tonight.

Doc


----------



## Duff (27/6/07)

Doc,

Can you take a piccy and show us what the colour and clarity of Pliny the Elder is like. Interested to see how it stacks up against the HB version.

Cheers.


----------



## Trent (27/6/07)

Wow
Sounds like the both of you guys are having agreat trip, I hope ya's can catch up for a few beers. 

Matt
I would try and get yer hands on a pint of Pliny the Elder for a crazy IIPA, and I have heard they occasioanlly do a Pliny the Younger IIIPA (yes, thats 3 I's) as a seasonal (Russian River from memory). Also, try and get a pint of PranQster from North Coast Brewing Co, it is a belgian dubbel style beer that is also very good.
You guys have inspired me to get around to finishing off my trent in Canada thread, so that way I can start my next one in 6 weeks, off to Canada and the states for 2 short weeks.
Have a great time, Matt, please keep us updated, and I look forward to reading Docs thread on his travels.
All the best
Trent


----------



## WildaYeast (27/6/07)

Hi All,

Been almost 10-yrs since I left the States and even longer since I lived the Bay area. I can tell from the thread that lots of developments on the beer front have happened in that time. Heaps of names I don't recognise -- the selection is one of the few things I miss.

Others with more recent experience might disagree, but Red Tail Ale from the Mendocino Brewing Company raises very fond memories for me. The only beer that I would swear has psychedelic properties when consumed to excess (I was at a wedding in Mendocino, but I swear it was the beer...). The brewery is in Hopland, North of SF, but inland and not as far as Mendocino.

Hey Doc -- If you like art, stop by the Weinstein Gallery on Union Square. It is my brother-in-laws. He owns it and most of the other galleries in SF with nice ($$) art. His name is Rowland -- say Hi from me if you go by there and see him.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## Trent (27/6/07)

Oh
2 things I forgot. If you have a sweet tooth, and dont mind peanut butter, get you hands on as many packets of Reeses Peanut Butter Cups that you can carry. Peanut butter (really light and fluffy) coated in chocolate. may not sound good, but they are the best chocolate bar in the world (IMO).
And you should be able to get Stone brews up in that area too. Try yourself a bottle of Arrogant Bastard, its not as OTT as it sounds, but is well worth a try, as is their Ruination IPA. The Stone Imperial Russian Stout came out a month back, and you will probably be able to still find a bottle, and their 07 edition of their Vertical Epic series comes out on 07/07/07. They are usually belgian style ales, and really strong. And at $3.95 a 640mL bottle, ya cant afford to pass up the chance. Got from here http://www.stonebrew.com/about_us/distributors/index.html the Northern Cal distributors, that supply San Francisco / Marin / Napa / Sonoma / Solano counties

Its called Morris Distributing

707-769-7294 

And they supply Arrogant Bastard Ale, Stone Smoked Porter, Stone IPA (Bottles & Draft) Stone Ruination IPA (Bottles Only) and Special Releases.

As mentioned before, alesmith is really good, as is the red Tail Ale. A mate of mine swears by Eye of the Hawk from mendocino brewing. Hell, just walk into a good Whole Foods supermarket and they will have as many beers as you can drink in a month.

And if you are feeling homesick, go to Trader Joes, they will usually have Coopers Sparkling at $5.99 a six pack, or sometimes James Squire Amber or IPA at $4.99 a six pack. But I doubt you will wanna lower yaself :lol: 
All the best
Trent
PS Sorry my 2 things turned into a few things.


----------



## mobrien (27/6/07)

Wow - I didn't expect all these replies, and I wish I had checked here earlier today, I could have tried to meet up with you Doc!

After the course finished today, my wife decided we needed to go shopping in Union square for Levis - they were a really good price (like $19 US each!) so she stocked up. I didn't get anything (I'm here for a month, while she is only here for 2 weeks, so I have plenty of time) and so as a "consolation" I suggested there was a really nice little brewpub "just a couple of blocks" down the road that has good meals and desserts. Try 8 or so, but hey, who's counting.

So around 6:00 we rock into 21st Amendment on game day (how the heck was I supposed to know - who has a game on a Tuesday night?!).

Excellent service, excellent beer - I couldn't ask for more.

I got nearly all the way through the beer menu - one to go for next time (the porter). Thats the problem with "tasting" each beer in pint glasses. I'm still to effected to give a proper review, but my pick was the 21A IPA - excellent beer. All were great though - and the good news is we'll be going back, because my wife loved it - she drank a full beer (a first in a long time - the Hefe) and enjoyed the dessert. We even braved public transport on the way back.

Excellent place - totally deserving of all the reviews both here and on TBN.

Unfortunatley watermelon wheat was out - but should be back Friday I am told.

Doc we should defintely catch up - when and where - do you have a phone number over here? I do... will PM you.

Oh, and feel free to hijack this thread - I gave it a deliberate title so anyone could add their opinion.

M


----------



## Doc (27/6/07)

Matt, we missed each other by a few minutes at the 21A. I was there with a mate and a fellow Aussie (ESB Sydney member) that was on the Anchor tour until 5:50 ish.
Shaun turned up late with his son and was pre-occupied, so I didn't bother him with another beer geek asking why the Watermelon Wheat was now not avail until Friday (he had emailed me earlier in the day).

PM me and we can catch up this week.

Doc


----------



## Doc (27/6/07)

As per an earlier post here are the piccies to go with the earlier dialog. 
The piccies of the convertible mustang we cruised up the valley in are on my mates camera. Should have the piccies in the next day or so.

*Day 1. Up to the Sonoma Valley.*

Russian River from the outside



Russian River Beer Board (bad shot. If I leaned any further back on the beer stool ....)



The RR tasting board. Two extra beers were on the side. Lap Dance and Santification (100% Brett fermented).



Me with Vinnie in the Barrel Room with some Death Metal playing loud exciting the yeast to #$(*, plus the bottle of Supplication he gifted me.



Finally back at the motel with a few extras I picked up from the local store.



Doc


----------



## Doc (27/6/07)

This afternoon I toured the Anchor Brewery.



The kettle, mash tun and lauter tun are spectacular.
The Mash Tun and the Lauter Grant.



The open fermenter coolships.



The hop room.



The grant during re-circ.



Fritz working hard in his office, which is right next to the big copper mash tun.



The bar you visit at the beginning and the end of the tour. Any ESB Sydney members spot a familiar face ?



And finally what we are guessing is Fritz's mode of transport.



Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (27/6/07)

Tonight I checked out City Beer. 



I had heard it wasn't huge, but I wasn't expecting something quite this small. Craig and his wife were very friendly to a stranger though, and after downing a Green Flash IIPA off tap, I made off with the following.



Looked rather conspicuous getting back into the hotel with the beers in this box



And this is how you keep the chilled when you have already overloaded the barfridge.



Doc


----------



## Stuster (27/6/07)

I am never coming back to this thread again. This is for you, Doc.


----------



## Doc (27/6/07)

Stuster said:


> I am never coming back to this thread again. This is for you, Doc.



So you won't be wanting to know that if I get an early mark tomorrow I'm off to the Toronado then :beerbang: 

Doc


----------



## Stuster (27/6/07)

Caught out again. Doh.  


Looks like a great beer list there. Have fun.


----------



## Duff (27/6/07)

Are you actually getting any work done?


----------



## jayse (27/6/07)

Awesome guys :chug: 

A little off beer topic but not if you include playing metal to it as Doc did but is it easy/hard to get to cliff burton's memorial and get a photo of yourself with it? :super: 
I think its just a little plaque type thing nothing big, I believe his ashes were spread out across the bay.

The bay area is pretty much were it all started as far as metal >>> outside of england and the new wave of british heavy metal of course.


Interesting to see anchor brewery looks like the original brewhouse from half a century ago or more, expected it to be all flash new technology, very cool.
The shallow fermentors are what you read about in nearly everything you read about steam beer being brewed back before refridgeration. do they have refridgeration Doc? :lol: 

Anyway awesome thread guys, looks like so much fun.
Jayse


----------



## Doc (28/6/07)

Hey Jayse,

I have no idea where Cliffs grave site is. The rest of my week is pretty full on with work, but if it was close to the city and getting there was easy it might be possible.

The current Anchor brewery site is their 3 or 4th premises. The equip is about 40 years old, and was imported from Germany. 
The coolships are in a room we weren't allowed access to. The tour person said that air is pumped into the room from outside (after being filtered for micro-organisms). Beers start in the coolships for 1-3 days depending on the beer, to which it is then blended with an older beer in either another coolship or a conical (again depending on the beer).

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (28/6/07)

Top thread and pics Doc.
Looking like i may have to get myself over to the states one day.So what has been the most stand out beer you have tried so far.?

Im jealous
Big D


----------



## therook (28/6/07)

who the hell is Cliff Burton ?


----------



## RobW (28/6/07)

therook said:


> who the hell is Cliff Burton ?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cliff_Burton


----------



## mobrien (28/6/07)

Hi again,

The course finished late today, and so my wife picked me up there, saying "we better go and get a beer"

How good is that!

So we caught a bus down to Toronado, and I messaged Doc on the way. Not sure what i did wrong, but the message bounced back - I fully expect to have missed him by minutes (again!) but I think we have sorted a meeting for Friday at 21A.

Toronado was exactly as described. Outside is dodgey looking, inside is OK, and the beer is fantastic! And what a range!

I didn't get a photo of the menu (next time - there were too many people there at happy hour!) but I took one outside and a couple inside.

I only had 4 beers here - we had to go out for dinner after, but I tried:

Hoegaarden Wit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoegaarden_Brewery
Not bad - lacking in character though -my wife didn't mind this, but prefered the Hefe from 21A

Russian River Pliny the Elder
http://www.russianriverbrewing.com/
Really nice IPA - On a par with the 21A version, but I think I'd just give it to the 21A - I'd love to try them side by side for a more objective view.

Russin River Damnation
http://www.russianriverbrewing.com/
I really loved this beer - my pick of the night. I'm on a bit of a belgian kick though, in the week before I cam I got a Chimay red and a Rochford 8. Out of the three, I liked the Rochford the best, but this was still a great beer.


and something else - can't remember what - will take a photo of the menu next time!

The off to a mexican restaurant for dinner, and drank Sierra Nervada Pale Ale (http://www.sierranevada.com/) - really nice mass produced beer - not of the same caliber as Russian river or 21A, but streaks ahead of megaswill Aussie beers!

M


----------



## Doc (28/6/07)

Hey Matt, 

Didn't get your SMS. Make sure you put + in front of 61 and all should be good.
Didn't get out of my stuff until after 9:30 tonight 
After drinking Sam Adams Boston Lager all night networking I needed a real beer, so cracked the Moylans Hopsickle Imperial Ale. Wow, big hop aroma big flavour and awesome taste. This edges out Pliny for me on this trip. 

From the bottle



> *Hopsickle Imperial Ale*
> In Celebration of the Hop.... This is a "Hop" tribute, worthy of a King's Imperial Court! Enjoy the blast of fresh Tomahawk, Cascade and Centennial Hops as they stimulate the taste buds in a truly Imperial Fashion. Pucker Up!



So I have a short list of favs so far. Gordon Biersch Marzen, Moylans Hopsicle, 21A Bitter American.

Doc


----------



## Doc (29/6/07)

Duff said:


> Doc,
> 
> Can you take a piccy and show us what the colour and clarity of Pliny the Elder is like. Interested to see how it stacks up against the HB version.
> 
> Cheers.



Here is the piccy of PTE.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## mobrien (2/7/07)

Time for another beer update from this side of the world!

On Friday I went to 21A again, hoping to meet with Doc, but unfortunatley he got caught up in meetings. Nevertheless, I spent from 4 till a bit after 8 going through the menu, starting of course with the watermelon wheat.

I would have taken a photo, but it was game night and busy. It was a really nice beer - I couldn't believe it actually had a watermelon taste and aroma in the first sip - this was gone by the end of the glass, so it was subtle. It was a nice, crisp easy drinking wheat - I could see myself happliy drinking a six pack (yes, they sell them in cans) in summer.

I moved through the rest of the beers of the next few hours, and even learnt a little about baseball from a local sitting at the bar with me. The mahgerita pizza was very much needed at around 6 as the first few beers hit.

My pick is still the 21A IPA, and I'm going to say its better than the Pliny. My opinion only - but I like this beer.

Saturday I went up to Yosemite national park, so no beer drinking - but if you get a chance do it - this is one beautiful place. Sheer granite cliffs 1000m in the air - amazing. To keep it beer related, we were driving down the valley past crystal clear ex snow melt streams - for the first time ever I actually though "mmmm. perfect water for beer"

Today was the Alcatraz tour, again not beer related, but an awesome tour. It did work up a thirst though, so we came back to FIshermans wharf to Scomas on pier 47, a fantastic italian seafood restaurant. If you like seafood, go here, but its not cheap! They had a heap of beers on tap so I tried a a couple.

Widmer Hefeweizen, which I think I have mentioned before - great beer, easily drank a couple.

Then onto a new beer - the Prohibition Ale from speakeasy brewing. http://www.goodbeer.com/
This was a brilliant hoppy beer, I really enjoyed it and will be looking for more from this brewery.

I can't get over the quality and range of beers here - end of week one, three to go, and I am sure I won't get to try them all!

M


----------



## mobrien (5/7/07)

OK - its official - 21A is my "local" whilst I am here. Somehow I have managed to go three times in the last four days. I must say, its my wifes fault - she loves the desserts. The bar guys and girls know me now, and instead of asking "another?" they now ask "which next?"!

Between all the times, I have now tried ALL the beers there, including a couple of "guest" beers that have changed since earlier in the stay. These were:

Two Rivers Pomegranate cider
http://cider.iamjp.com/
This was a very sweet very girly drink. Gone in about 30 seconds - like lemonade. Not real impressed.

North Coast Brewing Old Rasputin Imperial Stout 
http://www.northcoastbrewing.com/
This was great - nice fine bubble cascade; great head that lasted the whole glass - hops were well balanced against the alcohol cotent (75IBU's, 9.1%). Yum! It was served in what I would consider a belgian glass, but it suited it.

My wife flies back to Australia today, so I tried to buy a canned 6 pack of each of the 21A IPA and watermelon wheat - however they did warn me that the cans can't fly and not to bother 

We also found a local mexican restaurant that has Bear Republic beers on tap. It happens to be opposite the laundromatte, so while I do the washing I can drink beers!

The racer 5 IPA is a great beer - I think I mentioned it earlier in the stay.
http://www.bearrepublic.com/ourbeers.php

I also had the El Oso (well, its a mexican restaurant) which got served with a lime on the side. Not bad - but way way way too light after the hoppy goodness of the Racer 5. Will try it first next laundry trip.

Took a photo outside the 21A for the Aussie viewing pleasure... 

Till next time,

M


----------



## Trent (5/7/07)

Mobrien
I am pretty sure that the Alesmith Horny Devil and Speedway Stout are out at the moment, so if ya see them 2 somewhere in a bottle shop, it would probably be worth your while to try them. At $10 a bottle, though, easily on the more expensive side of the coin. When balking, though, imagine what a similar beer would cost in Oz before you decide to not buy one.
Sounds like you are having a blast, very jealous.
Trent


----------



## Doc (5/7/07)

Hey Matt,

I had the same reaction to the cider. Tastes very sweet and girly, and I'm sure it could make for a hellish next morning 

I too enjoyed the Racer 5 whilst there.
Here is a piccy of me outside Bear Republic (the brewery for Racer 5). They have a great selection of beers, but Racer 5 was my fav.




And the convertible Mustang we had.




Beers,
Doc


----------



## mobrien (9/7/07)

Time for another update.

Havent been back to 21A (I know, whats wrong with me? But I did say it was my wife that was making me do it!) but have tried a few other local bars. Did Friday drinks with the folks from work, and basically pub hopped until we found pizza. Wont mention all the places, but will mention the new beers. 

Two brothers IPA - http://www.twobrosbrew.com/
Not a local beer, but a US beer. This was good (I did have a couple) but in my opinion, not great like the 21A, Pliny or Racer 5. Something seemed not quite right about the hop balance will have to try again, as this was a few beers in

Bass Ale An English pale - http://www.bass.com/
A very not local beer I really disliked this. I went onto a Hefe from here, and the hefe was great so I dont know if this is normally not nice, but Im not racing back.

House Pilsner Liverpool Lils- http://www.liverpoollils.com/Welcome.htm
They didnt know who made it, but this was a nice Pils I still think the Trumer Pils is better, but this is almost on a par great stuff, again a clear beer with slight honey overtones not as much as the trumer. Good stuff.
This pub was great they had deep fried cheese sticks (mortzarella) with BBQ sauce for free during happy hour yum! Just dial 91 before you start then there is only one number to press when you have your heart attack!

I also went back to the Mexican place for dinner last night, and tried the Bear Republic beers, this time in the right order! Ive already raved about the Racer 5, but I wasnt that fussed on the El Oso.

Bear Republic - El Oso - http://www.bearrepublic.com/ourbeers.php
Second try, this time first up not after the hoppy goodness of the Racer 5! As a clean start beer, this is awesome. Funnily enough it went really really well with Mexican food, and somehow I drank four over dinner. Light (flavour) and easy drinking, but not lacking character this is a nice session beer.

Still having fun off to find a decent bottle shop today.

M


----------



## Doc (9/7/07)

mobrien said:


> Still having fun off to find a decent bottle shop today.
> 
> M



Hey Matt. Get over to City Beer. There you will find many many beers to try. I recommend getting Moylans Hopsickle 
Location info here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## mobrien (9/7/07)

Hey Doc,

I'd planned to head over to City Beer, got on the bus and things got crazy. Fan fest for the all star game is on just down the road from there, so I ditched the trip and went and washed my clothes instead. Went into a little corner store, and bonanza! All of these for $15.48 US.

I'm about to chill them down, turn on TBN and drink em'!

M


----------



## Doc (9/7/07)

Nice, very nice.
The Widmer Hefe is pretty good. Once of the cloudy-ist Hefe's I've ever had.

I never made it, but BevMo (Beverages and More) always gets a good wrap.

SF-Geary
3445 Geary Blvd.
San Francisco, CA94118US
Phone415) 933-8494
Fax: (415) 933-8499

SF-Van Ness
1301 Van Ness Avenue
San Francisco, CA94109US
Phone415) 447-8483
Fax: (415) 4478935

Beers,
Doc


----------



## bonj (9/7/07)

Wow. I don't know how I missed this thread... I just read through all of it, and am so jealous!

Although, I have to disagree on the Reese's peanut butter cups... I found them quite revolting. I love chocolate, and don't mind some peanut butter, but put them together and you have me driving the porcelain bus!

But... if you can find them... Moon Pies! They're fantastic. I had a friend in Memphis send me over a box of them a fews years ago. Apart from the friends, these are what I miss about the US.


----------



## mobrien (9/7/07)

yep - having lots of fun here!

Just finished listening to TBN live. Drank two Truman Pils downstairs at the bar with dinner, then cam back up and drank the bottle of Fat Tire New Belgium, and am Just finishing the last of the Arrogant Bastard Ale.

The Fat Tire http://www.newbelgium.com/beers_ft.php is obviously a belgian style, but not great (after drinking a few trappists lately). It was very easy drinking, but lacked the bigger character of the trappists. 

The Arrogant Bastard Ale http://www.arrogantbastard.com/ is quite good. Great hop character, nice finish - like this one a lot.

Of course, I'm quite drunk now so what would I know?

M


----------



## mobrien (10/7/07)

Out to a fusion food restaurant tonight with the folks from work and ended up eating pasta. Drank Rolling Rock Extra Pale Ale http://www.rollingrock.com/ which was very drinkable and went well with the pasta. Nothing to rave about, but a nice crisp easy drinking beer.

Then onto the Boont Amber ale http://www.avbc.com/beers/amber.html which was quite a nice amber. Great colour, nice malt - enjoyed this one a lot - a fair bit more character than the very light (flavour) Rolling rock.

Chatted with the bar staff, and complained about the glass size in my room, so they gifted me a couple of glasses - who said the Americans aren't friendly!

So now onto a Brother David Double http://www.avbc.com/beers/BrotherDavid.html This is defintley the beer of the night, and at 9% it'll probably be my last! I've already said I'm on a Belgian kick, but this one is very good - and better than the Fat Tire last night. Nice lingering malt and hop balance - a sipper not a session beer like I started the night. And great colour - oh what the heck, I have a decent glass - photo time!

M


----------



## Doc (11/7/07)

Nice work on the glasses.
I've also remember about Beer by Bart. A website on how to use Bart to get to breweries/bars in San Fran.
Website here

Have fun.

Doc


----------



## big d (11/7/07)

Top write ups guys.Keep it coming as like Bonj am thoroughly enjoyng the journey even though i am not there.

Cheers
Big D

p.s would love a microbrewery glass


----------



## mobrien (12/7/07)

Update time.

Heaps of new beers last night watching the game (all stars) with guys from work

1.	Blue Moon http://www.coors.com/brews_brands.asp Great starting beer, a Belgian white. A nice semi cloudy beer, great aroma and nice aftertaste. I could see myself drinking way too many of these drank two this evening!

2.	Gordon Biersch Amber ale http://www.gordonbiersch.com/brewery/ with a nice malty aftertaste. Another nice beer, but could have done with a few more hops in my opinion bordered on sweet.

3.	Full Sail Amber http://www.gordonbiersch.com/brewery/ Much better amber, as it has an obvious hop character. Yum enjoyed a lot.

4.	Pilsner Urquell http://www.pilsner-urquell.com/ A nice pils, but not on the par with the Trumer. Enjoyed it, but would prefer the Trumer.

5.	Spaten http://www.spatenusa.com/ This had an almost acidic bite not sure might have to try it after I havent drunk so many others!


Doc - thanks for the bart link - will defintley use that!

Big D - glad you are enjoying me enjoying my beers! No brewery glasses yet 

Matt


----------



## mobrien (12/7/07)

WooHoo

Feels like christmas here! Three parcels just arrived - one from Amazon, one from Morebeer and the last (and biggest) from Northern brewer.

So... the boxes....




And then unwrapped:




From front to back... 

Books from Amazon: Radical Brewing; Brew like a monk; Designing great beers and Principles of brewing science.

Parts from Morebeer: Some keg posts; Some carbonator caps and an O2 reg/aeration system

Northern Brewer: A shiney 14 gallon (52L) stainless conical fermenter. Its pressure rated, and all the taps etc are inside - I don't have a spanner to get the tightening ring undone... but this is what it will look like:




Does it get any better than that? And the cool bit - the fermenter will (with a bit of box adjusting) just fit as checked baggage for the trip home.

Should be fun!

M


----------



## bonj (12/7/07)

I've got a grin from ear to ear, and it's not even mine.... 

I am so jealous!


----------



## ant (13/7/07)

SWMBO reminds you to go to brewhouses AND lets you purchase beerp*rn on holidays? Lucky man...

Bee-ute-iful looking conical - hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Ross (13/7/07)

mobrien said:


> WooHoo
> 
> Feels like christmas here! Three parcels just arrived - one from Amazon, one from Morebeer and the last (and biggest) from Northern brewer.
> 
> ...




i was jealous enough from just the drinking - 
This is the bloody icing on the cafe, you b#$^@*d...  

Looking forward the tour of your new brewery when you return :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (13/7/07)

Awesome Matt. Awesome.

Damm, if I'd have known that a conical could fit in checked luggage I'd have seriously considered getting one while I was up there.
Actually a couple of guys from work are up in Denver at the moment ...........

Doc


----------



## mobrien (16/7/07)

yeah - I have a really good wife who understands about the need for these things!

A busy beer week over the end of last week and the weekend. BBQ at work on Thursday, so plenty of bottled beers and some good ones. Can't remember what they all were, I kinda drank too much.

Friday night out to Berkeley to Jupiter - http://www.jupiterbeer.com/jupiter/

Great little "brew pub" that has its own house beer that are brewed off site at Coast Range Brewing - http://www.whatalesyou.com/breweries/coastrange/index.asp

Of the house beers I tried:

Jupiter IPA - not bad, but missing aroma - all the guys I was with agreed that the Racer 5 (also on tap) was far far better.

Jupiter Quasar - this is a double IPA - again, missing aroma - but also double alcohol. This was actually the last beer of the night for 3 of us, and really knocked us for a loop!

The new (for me on this trip) "guest" beers I tried:

Old Rasputin - http://www.northcoastbrewing.com/beer-rasputin.htm - great beer. I think I may have tried this earlier in the trip - I'm not sure. But a great beer - brilliant hops and nice balance.

Mendocino Eye of the Hawk - http://www.mendobrew.com/brews/eye_hawk.html - Really nice amber, great malt - Enjoyed this a lot.

I must say again - the beer range over here is amazing. So much fun.

I have finished cutting up my fermenter box and regluing and taping it, so now it meets checked bagage requirements.

Over for now....

M


----------



## Lady B (16/7/07)

I'm so jealous.

If you can, get yourself to Left O'Douls in Union Square, Cnr Geary and Powell from memory. Great selection of beers, local and imported, and really good down to earth food. Was a favourite of ours.

Enjoy!


----------



## Duff (16/7/07)

B)-->QUOTE(Lady B @ Jul 16 2007, 04:09 PM) [post="226571"][/post]

I'm so jealous.

If you can, get yourself to Left O'Douls in Union Square, Cnr Geary and Powell from memory. Great selection of beers, local and imported, and really good down to earth food. Was a favourite of ours.

Enjoy!
[/quote]

And baseball bats as barstool legs. (Sort) of remember it well. After all, it was St. Patricks day


----------



## Doc (17/7/07)

Hey Matt,

Heard your email to Justin on TBN read out in the mailbag of this weeks show whilst listening on the way to work today.
The countdown is on to coming back to Oz and putting that kit into good use.

Doc


----------



## mobrien (27/7/07)

OK - final report time, now I am back in Aust.

All in all it was a brilliant work trip. I think I had 85 different beers over the four weeks, although it got a little hazy towards the end - it is possible I doubled up on a couple!

I can say San Francisco micro's are awesome, and I definitely want to go back again.

I've come back with a huge love of big IPA's and belgian beers. Thats the next beers that will come through my brewery!

Best watering hole - Had to be the 21A - loved that place. Toronado was awesome for the range, and the city Tavern for its $2 beer and food every afternnon from 3-7

Best IPA: Tie between Racer 5 and the Pliny the elder. the 21A IPA was also good, but lost it on the last couple of visits for some reason.

Best Amber: Boont Amber

Best Hefe: 21A Hefe

Best Pisner: Trumer

Best Belgian: Tie between Ommegang three philosiphers and Russian River Sanctification

Best Bridge: Golden Gate

Best Science Museum: Exploratorium

The trip back was interesting - packed up my bag and box and headed to the airport. On checking in my bag was 31.8kg (allowed 32) and the box was 32.2 The guy checking me in was happy to waive the .2 over for the box, but was concerned about the overall size of the box and bag combined (and it was, in honestly over the limit when combined). I'm about to wear the oversize charge ($100 I think) and the guy askes "so whats in the box?". I tell him its a conical fermenter, and he asks "whats that for?". I explain its for making beer - he is very impressed, waives the oversize fee saying "I can't charge you for beer making equipment!"

When I get back to Au, have to go through customs in SYD - the xray the box, and I should mention the fermenter has a large amount of science electrical gear packed inside. The guy operating the xray obviously pales, and demands a full inventory of the box. I go through it, and he says "well thats a relief!"

So a bit of fun!

Anyway, a great trip, now I get to setup the brewery version 5 - now with march pump, HP gas reg and a conical fermenter! Pictures will come in another thread as it happens.

Matt


----------



## Doc (27/7/07)

Awesome Matt.
Was thinking just this morning you must be close to being home, and back to the land of great cheese and coffee.
Great to hear you made it cheaply and safely through customs, even if it required a little explaining. Worth the effort indeed.

Did you manage to try Moylans Hopsickle ? That was my fav. Blows Pliny out of the water :beerbang: 

Doc


----------



## InCider (27/7/07)

Great Thead Mobrien,

Great thread Doc!

Me, like Bonj somehow have missed it! 

Thanks for all the pics and great reviews.

InCider.


----------



## bonj (27/7/07)

I'm looking forward to seeing your new gear. Such an awesome trip.


----------



## Doc (19/6/08)

Doc said:


> As per an earlier post here are the piccies to go with the earlier dialog.
> The piccies of the convertible mustang we cruised up the valley in are on my mates camera. Should have the piccies in the next day or so.
> 
> *Day 1. Up to the Sonoma Valley.*
> ...




This time last year I was in San Fran and visited Russian River (post above).
It has been a long time coming, but they have opened their new Production facility.
A video tour is here

Looking forward to getting some Pliny in the bottle next week.

Beers,
Doc


----------

